# Blitz's 10 gallon jungle



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my tank let me know what you think

Sub straight
Fluorite black sand

Fish/snails
One rabbit snail 
Two oto cats
Two African dwarf frogs
One sword tail guppy

Plants well your all smarts 
If you don't know ask lol

Lighting
Two 13 watt spiral cfl 6500k

Please Note that the fluorite is still settling after about a month the dust and white coat from it settling will be gone










































Thank you for looking and let me know what you think


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

is that big ball pelia attached on a rock or something? wow....uve grown it really awesome-looking!


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes it's pellia attached to drift wood


----------

